# Trek incite 8i



## rockhopperrider (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a trek wireless computer for my bike and i dropped it:madman: . now only parts of the numbers show up. does anyone know how to fix it and if not can i order a replacement computer without having to buy a new magnet and sensor?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Not sure if you can fix it, but just the computer is not available from Trek, they sell everything else individual, but not the computer itself.


----------



## rockhopperrider (Jan 8, 2008)

so could I just buy a new set and mount it on two bikes?


----------



## Strykar (Mar 15, 2007)

yes you could, thats what i did with my trek incite6. works like a champ, so depending on what bike im on, i just transfer the comp. if the tire size is different, your gonna have to reprogram it every time you want to change bikes.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I did the same exact thing the other day, same result, parts of numbers showing up. Well there are only little pieces of plastic showing up on my floor, lol, temper, temper:madman: . I got a cateye now, we'll see how that works.


----------

